# I took a few pictures I'm proud of tonight..



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Charmander was rather cooperative during tank cleaning day! 

He is one of the prettiest geckos I own and I love his contrast. (I'm long overdue for a real photoshoot)


----------



## R0MPaige (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow,


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

WOW - very nice pics! And omg, love the gecko! Well done.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Those eyes!! 

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cassafrass1999 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous pics! I wish my parents would let me have a snake or lizard lol... (they won't  ) Haha I LOVE his name btw! Charmander's evolution line rocks!


----------

